# Thieves and stupidity.



## Barren Realms 007

Nothing I hate worse than a thief. Went to my shop today and some idiot had ripped the bars off of one ofthe windows on the side of my shop. Broke a window out and entered the building. Not 7' from the window they entered were 2 milwaukee hole hawg drill's, air flow tester, porta band band saw, milwaukee sawzall, (2) 5 piece set's of bosh cordless drill set's, 3/8" hand held drill type sewer machine, transit set, motor RPM tester, and god know what else in that one room. In the front room of the shop pipe wrenches from 12" to 48" ridgid cast iron and aluminum, pipe benders from 1/2" to 1-1/2" knock out's from 1/2" to 4", hydraulic knock out, 3 speed rooter sewer machines, heavey duty appliance dolly, water key for main city type valves /w 7' handle, air compressor, generator, 2" ridgid threader, back of the shop small tourch set and large tourch set, new sewer machine, lincoln welder, hand held metal grinder, bench grinder, 4" threader, 4' metal brake, lock former machine, enough copper fitting's 1/2" to 4" to fill up 3-4 55 gallon drums, 6-8 rolls of copper tubing, 1/2" to 4" copper pipe that you could fill the bed of a truck with and that is not even the tip ofthe ice burg of what is in that shop.

And what did the idiot's try to take? An alluminum coil out of an A/C condenser that was scrap that I changed out last year.

Sunday is my Birthday what a hell of a birthday present so if you don't hear from me for a few days it is from me killing the Son of a bitch if they com back tonight and I am in jail.

2 hours with the cops taking finger prints and din't find a one but got shoe prints..... :evil: 

Needless to say I have not been in a good mood today.........


_*I HATE A DAMN THIEF*_

Sorry for the rant, just neede to get that off my chest......


----------



## jimdoc

Sounds like you need some cameras hooked up.

Jim


----------



## Barren Realms 007

jimdoc said:


> Sounds like you need some cameras hooked up.
> 
> Jim



I have security camera system but I hooked it up at the house 3 years ago when someone had the balls to pull up to the back of my truck in the middle of the night and steal a 7,000 watt generator. They will be getting hooked back up there tomorrow. Just didn't have the time to do it today from fixing the window and dealing with the cops.


----------



## joem

Three thoughts for you...
1 broken light switch and
2 bear trap and
3 Next day - "oops sorry officer. We had some trouble with bears lately and I guess I left a couple of traps open just inside my door and under my window"


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> Three thoughts for you...
> 1 broken light switch and
> 2 bear trap and
> 3 Next day - "oops sorry officer. We had some trouble with bears lately and I guess I left a couple of traps open just inside my door and under my window"



Nope that too good for them. I'm cleaning my .45 right now going on a night visit. :evil:


----------



## rusty

joem said:


> Three thoughts for you...
> 1 broken light switch and
> 2 bear trap and
> 3 Next day - "oops sorry officer. We had some trouble with bears lately and I guess I left a couple of traps open just inside my door and under my window"



A guy in Surrey B.C near Frys Corner was getting broken into constantly, he rigged a tool box with explosives the thief died and he was charged with manslaughter. A big mean dog works wonders at keeping thief's at bay, those cameras with software that email a picture to your home and he local detachment work great even if they steal the camera and computer.

The shop I built in Cloverdale had no windows. This shop I have now has one window that needs to be secured, use a good grade bolt with a head that is not easy to hold with a vice grip then weld the nut on to hold your security bars in place. Always install the bars on the inside of the building this makes it difficult to pull the bars out with a stolen truck.

Glad to hear they never cleaned you out Barren.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007

rusty said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three thoughts for you...
> 1 broken light switch and
> 2 bear trap and
> 3 Next day - "oops sorry officer. We had some trouble with bears lately and I guess I left a couple of traps open just inside my door and under my window"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A guy in Surrey B.C near Frys Corner was getting broken into constantly, he rigged a tool box with explosives the thief died and he was charged with manslaughter. A big mean dog works wonders at keeping thief's at bay, those cameras with software that email a picture to your home and he local detachment work great even if they steal the camera and computer.
> 
> The shop I built in Cloverdale had no windows. This shop I have now has one window that needs to be secured, use a good grade bolt with a head that is not easy to hold with a vice grip then weld the nut on to hold your security bars in place. Always install the bars on the inside of the building this makes it difficult to pull the bars out with a stolen truck.
> 
> Glad to hear they never cleaned you out Barren.
> 
> Regards
> Rusty
Click to expand...


I have security bars on all of the windows, they ripped the damn thing out.


----------



## dtectr

If someone were to pick up an electric fence system, for say, $100+/- (check Thrifty Nickel) & were to hook it up to, say, anything metallic, such as garage door handle or window frame, or ... you know...

And

If someone knew how to adjust so that voltage was high enough to fry nuts to zipper but not "de-life" - those kind of connections happen accidentally all the time 8) 

Just remember to drag the bastard inside ... according to my cop buddy ...

_"Not really - lol"_ :evil: 

These same kind of F*****s stole the busted down table saw my brother gave me, as well as the 3 month old cordless drill I bought , MINUS THE CHARGER & XTRA BATT. My dad always said that someone who would steal from you would do anything else to you & I believe it.

Deal is, its someone you know - they went right for what they thought was valuable. Check your clearances, bro. Sorry as hell.
dtectr


----------



## rusty

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I have security bars on all of the windows, they ripped the damn thing out.


Where the bars attached to inside or outside of your Building. I build my security bars with a set of vertical and horizontal with every joint welded. You end up with 6" squares. Then I secure this to the building with lag bolts which I also weld the heads to the security grate. Like I said it would take a truck to pull it free and the wall would come with it.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007

The bars were on the ouside and no access to the securing bolts. They just ripped the thing off the wall with leverage.

Here in the states if you set up a trap and injur them the thief will come back and sue you for everything you have. If you set up a trap and kill them the poice will charge you with murder. If you kill them in self defense it is justified. He came after me with a stapler officer. And you don't have to drag them inside anymore.


----------



## dtectr

Barren Realms 007 said:


> And you don't have to drag them inside anymore.


 Damn straight.


----------



## shyknee

it is so hard to find a good thief.
Get the cameras set up ,because it not about what they steal.
It's so you know who did it and maybe you will see them again .I'm sure they are local boys.

Barren just breath deep, and I'm glad you're not hurt.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

shyknee said:


> it is so hard to find a good thief.
> Get the cameras set up ,because it not about what they steal.
> It's so you know who did it and maybe you will see them again .I'm sure they are local boys.
> 
> Barren just breath deep, and I'm glad you're not hurt.



The cameras are going to be set back up tomorrow if possible. And they are local. I got pictures of a guy 3 years ago getting stuff from outside my shop and the cop's were not able to identify him. He pulled up in front of my hop in broad day light put stuff in his van and drove off. Officers said it was the best picture they ever saw on security cameras. Still didn't do any good. If I get a picture of thier plates I have a friend on the force that I will get him to track the tags down. I don't play fair. And use to do a lot of sillouett shooting with my .338 Win mag. You know the favorite saying of a silloute shooter? I can't hit the side of a barn at 50' but god help you at 1,000 yards.... :twisted:


----------



## jeneje

Barren, sorry to hear you were broke into, I to hate a theif. If I lived near you I would let you borrow Nina, my trained pit bull If they came in they would still be there when you got there.

Ken


----------



## seawolf

Barron sorry to hear you were broke into. When thieves broke into my shop I was not so lucky, I lost over 40,000 dollars of tools in one night. I know who did it but I could not prove it. Be warned that a big dog is considered another form of booby trapping and will land you in jail or in a law suit. 
If you shoot them and claim self defense and the court goes along with it the family’s can sue you for wrongful death and usually win and you still lose. Not to mention the way shooting someone will change a person. I know this from experience.
Bright lighting, cameras, and a recording of dogs barking tied onto a motion detector will keep all but the worst away. Good luck. 
Mark


----------



## Barren Realms 007

seawolf said:


> Barron sorry to hear you were broke into. When thieves broke into my shop I was not so lucky, I lost over 40,000 dollars of tools in one night. I know who did it but I could not prove it. Be warned that a big dog is considered another form of booby trapping and will land you in jail or in a law suit.
> If you shoot them and claim self defense and the court goes along with it the family’s can sue you for wrongful death and usually win and you still lose. Not to mention the way shooting someone will change a person. I know this from experience.
> Bright lighting, cameras, and a recording of dogs barking tied onto a motion detector will keep all but the worst away. Good luck.
> Mark



Yes you are correct about the dog's. The laws now day's protect the thieves more than they do the owners. Taking of a human life is not something I care to do unless I am in a have to situation. Who ever says it will not change you is lieing to yourself. You have to keep even the smallest piece of scrap iron locked up around here of it will be taken from you. I usually have a piece of wire on the front door tied to a post and they even take tings like that. This was just the final straw for me on thievery arond here and I am fed up with it.

Thanks every one for your thought's. The support means a lot. But don't worry I will not act hastily or do something stupid.


----------



## escrap

My father had a recycling business and someone robbed them with a gun. This thief only got about a year in a half. This justice system these days.... :roll:


----------



## joem

It's just goes to show whether it's fom Nigeria, China, ebay, or your own neighbor, someone somewhere will try to take your stuff. I got thinking that this might not be a theft but a scouting mission to see if you process gold and where you keep it. Similar to rising gas prices, stations around here are vigilant about fill and drive off theft, rising gold prices may start a similar unwanted actions against members on any gold refining site.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> It's just goes to show whether it's fom Nigeria, China, ebay, or your own neighbor, someone somewhere will try to take your stuff. I got thinking that this might not be a theft but a scouting mission to see if you process gold and where you keep it. Similar to rising gas prices, stations around here are vigilant about fill and drive off theft, rising gold prices may start a similar unwanted actions against members on any gold refining site.



That would not be the case here because there are less than a handfull of people that know I am doing this around here. And the ones that do know, know that it is not being done at my shop that it is being done at my house. And they are my closet friends that have no records and are in buisness themselves with good integrity. I keep what I do closed liped because I can get my material I process from out of town not localy.


----------



## joem

I may be stretching it here but similar to theifs watching on facebook to see when you post your holiday plans, thieves may be watching all of us on this and other forums to see what gold practices we do. A google search will list this forun and anyone can read it. At about $1000 dollars an ounce a few people were arrested here for scamming and down right "grab and run" stealing gold from sellers on kijiji classifieds. At $1500 an ounce makes man do bad things. My point is either these people were only after scrap metal, but it seems odd to only grab what they can carry unless they were on foot, or they were scouting to return later as an easy target seems most possible.
I see the point about booby trapping your home but a sign stating this house is under video surveillance then attach strobe lights, facing outwards at the windows, and set off buy a simple switch to flash ( and add sound) when windows are open may put an "OMG I'm on camera scare" into these people.
Or they just read about my idea here.


----------



## rusty

Thief had a regular path coming into my yard, just before we moved over to Silver Skagit parked a construction trailer filled with brass fittings and other items of value one day I needed something from within and my key would not fit the lock, bastards had put their own lock on after removing mine and clearing out the trailer.

Coming and going from the yard had taken no notice of the lock being changed, my goods looked secured. I knew who it was a local druggie his brother worked another wrecking yard just up the road from me. It was from this yard that they entered mine.

One day I went and had a talk with the brother, gave him a message to give his thieving brother. old him if I caught him on my property I would cap him with some high grade heroin and that none would ask questions as he would be just another junkie who overdosed. Ho hum, yes we have similar laws in Canada protecting the criminal.

You want a good rumor start it yourself.


Regards
Rusty


----------



## Irons

One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.

The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem

Irons said:


> One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.
> 
> The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:



Love it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Irons said:


> One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.
> 
> The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:



Since people like to take things from outside my shop I have thought about putting a 5 gal can of gas mixed with sugar and acid and let them have the thing..


----------



## patnor1011

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.
> 
> The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since people like to take things from outside my shop I have thought about putting a 5 gal can of gas mixed with sugar and acid and let them have the thing..
Click to expand...



Leave that can just outside door, let it have nice marking like Gas or something and yes, 1-2 pounds of sugar will do the job.

I used to run pub in one village. Every time when I went to warehouse to resupply I used to buy few things for home too. I always lef them in a car. Young lads were extremelly fast in unlocking door of my car and cleaning it out. After few times I just went to pharmacy and got a bottle of laxative. The strongest one on market. :mrgreen: 
Pharmacist said that I have to use just a few drops. Well I bought bottle of whiskey, removed cap and dump laxative in. Bottle was left on front seat and car locked. I was looking from window from time to time and did not noticed anything. After few hours I went to car and I was amazed to see bottle gone and car still locked. I only learned after 1-2 months that 2 of them went to hospital as they were womiting and shi**ing nonstop and another 3 stayed in bed for about a week. That whiskey was my best investment. If this happen in some un-named country lads would spend rest of their life without hand.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

patnor1011 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.
> 
> The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since people like to take things from outside my shop I have thought about putting a 5 gal can of gas mixed with sugar and acid and let them have the thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leave that can just outside door, let it have nice marking like Gas or something and yes, 1-2 pounds of sugar will do the job.
> 
> I used to run pub in one village. Every time when I went to warehouse to resupply I used to buy few things for home too. I always lef them in a car. Young lads were extremelly fast in unlocking door of my car and cleaning it out. After few times I just went to pharmacy and got a bottle of laxative. The strongest one on market. :mrgreen:
> Pharmacist said that I have to use just a few drops. Well I bought bottle of whiskey, removed cap and dump laxative in. Bottle was left on front seat and car locked. I was looking from window from time to time and did not noticed anything. After few hours I went to car and I was amazed to see bottle gone and car still locked. I only learned after 1-2 months that 2 of them went to hospital as they were womiting and shi**ing nonstop and another 3 stayed in bed for about a week. That whiskey was my best investment. If this happen in some un-named country lads would spend rest of their life without hand.
Click to expand...



ROFLMAO, now I like that one...

I'll leave a 3 gals of gas and a bottle of Jack Daniels. Kill 2 birds with one stone....


----------



## joem

Yeah barren. Then you could catch them down the road when the car stalls and they are laying on the ground trying to holdntheir butt cheecks together.
Doesn't emotional venting feel good.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> Yeah barren. Then you could catch them down the road when the car stalls and they are laying on the ground trying to holdntheir butt cheecks together.
> Doesn't emotional venting feel good.



Yes for sure. :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.
> 
> The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since people like to take things from outside my shop I have thought about putting a 5 gal can of gas mixed with sugar and acid and let them have the thing..
Click to expand...


Linseed oil in gas works much better. It will put 100K miles on their engine after a couple of tankfuls. It creates varnish in the cylinders, rings and valves.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Irons said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irons said:
> 
> 
> 
> One place I worked had a problem with kids stealing off the loading dock, so I told the workers to save all their trash for a week, then I packed it in shipping boxes with labels and all the bells and whistles that might make it look valuable.
> 
> The next morning it was gone, all 25 BIG boxes of trash. They never came back. I always wondered what happened to the perp who came up with the idea for the heist. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since people like to take things from outside my shop I have thought about putting a 5 gal can of gas mixed with sugar and acid and let them have the thing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linseed oil in gas works much better. It will put 100K miles on their engine after a couple of tankfuls. It creates varnish in the cylinders, rings and valves.
Click to expand...


Now that is an even better idea Irons. Thanks


----------



## Lou

This is what insurance is for. In my opinion, no gold is worth one's life. If someone needs the money that bad, they can have it--it's a different story if they physically threaten myself or my family. I feel sorry for the poor souls who have to resort to stealing from their fellow man. I sympathize and hope I never have to empathize. I imagine the world will get worse before it gets better. 


Forget the bear trap and the pit bull, just keep a very hungry bear :evil: 
Linseed oil is TKO on engines and goes in much easier than sugar into gasoline...

I live out in the country and there's a rendering plant a few miles away that I can smell on windy days. Never have any theft there I bet! Horrendous stench, and in my profession, that something one's supposed to get used to!


----------



## Harold_V

Lou said:


> I feel sorry for the poor souls who have to resort to stealing from their fellow man.


Noble, but not well thought out. 

The majority of guys (and gals) that find themselves in that position do so because of the miserable choices they make in life. They often are drug induced decisions----reflecting on their lack of moral character and the inability to see things clearly---necessary to avoid getting trapped by poor decisions they make (one of which is the decision to get involved with drugs). 

In all honesty, I know of no one that has improved their quality of life by getting involved in drugs. 

I'm keen on punishing those that make their living by the misery they impose on the lives of others. If it must be administered at the hands of the victim, so be it. From personal experience, I know that law does nothing to punish these people, which has become an open invitation for them to pursue their "profession". 

Anyone interested is welcome to request copies of three articles I saved from the local newspaper, in which a burglar was shot and killed by the victim. He was exonerated. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Harold_V said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the poor souls who have to resort to stealing from their fellow man.
> 
> 
> 
> Noble, but not well thought out.
> 
> The majority of guys (and gals) that find themselves in that position do so because of the miserable choices they make in life. They often are drug induced decisions----reflecting on their lack of moral character and the inability to see things clearly---necessary to avoid getting trapped by poor decisions they make (one of which is the decision to get involved with drugs).
> 
> In all honesty, I know of no one that has improved their quality of life by getting involved in drugs.
> 
> I'm keen on punishing those that make their living by the misery they impose on the lives of others. If it must be administered at the hands of the victim, so be it. From personal experience, I know that law does nothing to punish these people, which has become an open invitation for them to pursue their "profession".
> 
> Anyone interested is welcome to request copies of three articles I saved from the local newspaper, in which a burglar was shot and killed by the victim. He was exonerated.
> 
> Harold
Click to expand...


I would love to have a copy of the articles. I will PM you my email.

Thanks Harold.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Thought I would give everyone an update. My shop is fine but who ever is doing this hit the shop next door to mine again. I didn't mention they had hit him the same time they had hit mine. It's got to be some kids doing this.


----------



## rusty

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Thought I would give everyone an update. My shop is fine but who ever is doing this hit the shop next door to mine again. I didn't mention they had hit him the same time they had hit mine. It's got to be some kids doing this.



Bet that made your Birthday a brighter day, now that the kids have shown the weakness in your security bars you can make them stronger and more secure, and don't forget to install that camera.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007

rusty said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would give everyone an update. My shop is fine but who ever is doing this hit the shop next door to mine again. I didn't mention they had hit him the same time they had hit mine. It's got to be some kids doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet that made your Birthday a brighter day, now that the kids have shown the weakness in your security bars you can make them stronger and more secure, and don't forget to install that camera.
> 
> Regards
> Rusty
Click to expand...


Other than all of the Birthday greetings I received here it was the best birthday present I received. It's raining here today so I probably will not get the cameras installed today. But I will fix them from doing it again on my place. :twisted:


----------



## glorycloud

Did you get the foo gas set up on the perimeter yet? 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007

glorycloud said:


> Did you get the foo gas set up on the perimeter yet? 8)




ROFLMAO. Not that is a picture for the imagination. I whish I could do that.


----------



## Militoy

Sorry to hear you were dinged by thieves. I’ve been hit a few times myself. One property I own with my son has no one living on it at this time. It’s a historic place, with lots of old iron and antiques laying around in the outbuildings – and we’re having a H*** of a time keeping the scrap thieves at bay – despite fencing, neighbors watching, etc. I’ve had several vehicles stolen out of my front yard – including an 8000 pound 6WD military vehicle that was lit up with Christmas lights at the time of the theft! That one wound up on page 1 of the local newspapers, and was recovered pretty quickly. My best victory over the thieves was the time I was losing gasoline from my old Willys Jeep about 2-3 times each month. They would steal the gas out of my jerry cans, and leave the cans in the field across the street. I finally got tired of the routine, and mixed 3 gallons of farm diesel with 1.5 gallons of gas in 2 cans, and left them on the Jeep. The second morning after my driveway “chemistry” work, a white sedan was parked out in the street with 2 guys working under the hood. That car sat in their back yard for the next 2 years without moving. When they moved to another (government-provided) house in the area, the car went with them – and there it still sits – 3 years after they “borrowed” my gas! Boneheads.


----------



## Harold_V

Militoy said:


> The second morning after my driveway “chemistry” work, a white sedan was parked out in the street with 2 guys working under the hood.



Well done! 8) 

I love a happy ending. :lol: 

Harold


----------



## rasanders22

Another thing to do to keep theives out of your windows is to plants cactus type plants under your windows. Most thieves arnt willing to get pricked by a thousand needles for a few bucks of scrap metal.


----------



## macfixer01

Militoy said:


> Sorry to hear you were dinged by thieves. I’ve been hit a few times myself. One property I own with my son has no one living on it at this time. It’s a historic place, with lots of old iron and antiques laying around in the outbuildings – and we’re having a H*** of a time keeping the scrap thieves at bay – despite fencing, neighbors watching, etc. I’ve had several vehicles stolen out of my front yard – including an 8000 pound 6WD military vehicle that was lit up with Christmas lights at the time of the theft! That one wound up on page 1 of the local newspapers, and was recovered pretty quickly. My best victory over the thieves was the time I was losing gasoline from my old Willys Jeep about 2-3 times each month. They would steal the gas out of my jerry cans, and leave the cans in the field across the street. I finally got tired of the routine, and mixed 3 gallons of farm diesel with 1.5 gallons of gas in 2 cans, and left them on the Jeep. The second morning after my driveway “chemistry” work, a white sedan was parked out in the street with 2 guys working under the hood. That car sat in their back yard for the next 2 years without moving. When they moved to another (government-provided) house in the area, the car went with them – and there it still sits – 3 years after they “borrowed” my gas! Boneheads.





Let their own greed be their undoing. I love it! Thanks for sharing that story, it made my day.

macfixer01


----------



## acpeacemaker

When I read a/c I wasn't thinking scrap I was thinking more of meth heads. I live in what was one the biggest areas for meth making. A/c window units weren't uncommon being stolen right out your bedroom window. They've really cracked down a lot the past few years though. I don't snap very easy, but I have no tolerance for thieves or evil works of people. I kind of feel sorry for the person that does me truly wrong. It won't be a gun,dogs,or bear traps...More like taking them to a forest and tie them to a tree naked. Pour honey all over them and give them a ten strip of acid and walk away....


----------



## pathfinder_05

Here is a long story made short........

I was working in Zambia and I went into my house for a cold drink and there was a guy standing in the front room with a box of our valuables at his feet, he saw me and ran.

I chased him all over town and eventually caught him, he put his hand in his pocket and said "I kill you white man" so I backed off. Then a big crowd gathered and they weren't sure who was the bad guy.

After much screaming by the thief I convinced the crowd he was a thief and explained everything....... then they all pounced on him and kicked the 'poo' out of him (thieves don't just steel from the white folks you see).

I took his battered and bruised body to the police station and once inside the chief said that for ten dollars I could spend some time alone with the thief in the back room! I declined his offer.

That was a day to remember.


----------



## NoIdea

Twenty years ago, an old timer told me one morning after waking up in his rather bus like caravan, to find a pile of vomit and a hose hanging out the septic tank access cap, which sort of looks like a fuel cap in the dark. 

Early breakfast!!?? :lol: 

Deano


----------



## micronationcreation

> Twenty years ago, an old timer told me one morning after waking up in his rather bus like caravan, to find a pile of vomit and a hose hanging out the septic tank access cap, which sort of looks like a fuel cap in the dark.
> 
> Early breakfast!!??
> 
> Deano



lol proof karma exists? :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Well it's time to bump a thread.

A little over 2 years later my shop got hit again. This time they got ALL my copper fittings from 1/4" to 4" and tried to cut up the pipe to carry with them. 2 chop saws, 3 cordless drill sets and I'm not sure what else yet. Discovered it at 4:00 this afternoon. Anyone want to guess what kind of mood I'm in tonight. :evil:

They ripped part of a back wall out of the shop to gain entry.


----------



## joem

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Well it's time to bump a thread.
> 
> A little over 2 years later my shop got hit again. This time they got ALL my copper fittings from 1/4" to 4" and tried to cut up the pipe to carry with them. 2 chop saws, 3 cordless drill sets and I'm not sure what else yet. Discovered it at 4:00 this afternoon. Anyone want to guess what kind of mood I'm in tonight. :evil:
> 
> They ripped part of a back wall out of the shop to gain entry.


Somebody knows what kind of shop you have and what wall to use. Think hard to remember if anyone was doing a driveby while you had any doors open while working


----------



## solar_plasma

Here around, there is told a story about a beekeeper, who had some very expensive queen bees in some special boxes. They got stolen. But he didn't tell it to anybody, not family, nore friends. On the next local bee congress some other beekeeper came laughing to him, said: Hey, I've heard they have stolen some queen bees from you? He answered, yes, and it was you, since I didn't tell it to anybody. :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007

joem said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's time to bump a thread.
> 
> A little over 2 years later my shop got hit again. This time they got ALL my copper fittings from 1/4" to 4" and tried to cut up the pipe to carry with them. 2 chop saws, 3 cordless drill sets and I'm not sure what else yet. Discovered it at 4:00 this afternoon. Anyone want to guess what kind of mood I'm in tonight. :evil:
> 
> They ripped part of a back wall out of the shop to gain entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody knows what kind of shop you have and what wall to use. Think hard to remember if anyone was doing a driveby while you had any doors open while working
Click to expand...


It was a random hit by the thieves. They also broke into the shop next to me and he has been closed down for a few years and boarded up. When I'm at my shop my truck is backed up to the door so no one can see in if they drive by.


----------



## artart47

Hi!
God made wood chippers and hog farms so problems go away without anyone knowing. don't cast dental gold before swine lest it be found.

artart47


----------



## kane333

rasanders22 said:


> Another thing to do to keep theives out of your windows is to plants cactus type plants under your windows. Most thieves arnt willing to get pricked by a thousand needles for a few bucks of scrap metal.





I've heard of broken glass and rusty bits of iron and steel on the window sill type of deterrent works great also, and even gives the cops DNA evidence but a Flash/Bang incendiary device or better yet, a Phosphorous Shower would probably work wonders, too. Although the piss-ant thief would probably find a good lawyer to sue your for it too. Nothing a few cartons of cigs (or other payment method) to the right person in prison can't take care of while the POS is trying to make bail.


----------



## Brandon/kelly

I just came across this post, and after all the reading it reminded me of a time almost 12 years ago when I did part time work at a local garage, which was also, the town’s main impound. They had a good size back yard they turned into the local impound nothing real fancy they had huge trees planted around the border where there was no way you could drive anything away without paying. This shop also did all the work on all the local cities, state, and government vehicles including the cop cars.

This place is where all the wrecked cars went, or all the tows when a police officer needed a tow done so they had a good many cars end up there. Until the vehicles owner made a decision what to do with the vehicle. There was times when the owner would just give the shop the vehicle, because it needed way to much work. So some the newer modern ones the shop would keep for parts so if they would need parts in the auto repair section.

The only way you could drive anything out, they had a huge cable blocking entrance, and the owner’s daughter mean old gal lived above the store, shop. Her bedroom was exactly right over where the main cable was, and at any given time, she had quite few shotguns leaning against the wall right there at that window. Well a long story short they were in business for 40+ years when I met them, and they still are today.

From what everyone told me off, and on for 6-7 months before I started working for them they started noticing sometimes cans gas would go missing even ones marked chainsaw gas, weed eater gas, full cans motor oil, cans kerosene, cans diesel fuel. There was bottles radiator fluid gone, other bottles of other type of motor additives it was like if it could be used it did not stay tied down. This even continued for the 9 months I worked with them.

Then we started noticing gas would end up being completely drained from several cars. Some the cars were just for parts, but some was just an overnight tow, or a weekend tow that the owner would come back to get. Therefore, we had to replace whatever was missing from the vehicle that was on record from the time we took possession of it. Then we started noticing parts would just start disappearing off many the cars mostly at first it was just the junk cars. The parts at first was things with aluminum, copper, ect. If it bought a good price somewhere, it was gone.

I missed many nights sleep between all who worked there we all took turns setting hidden somewhere watching everything trying to catch the thieves some of us even hunkered down in some the old cars. It just seemed they always hit us a night when we had our guard down. We tried a little everything hooking electric between the old vehicles, setting traps. We could never catch them no matter what we did.

Therefore, I remembered a way my great uncle told me one time he stopped some neighbors stealing his gas. He would take 5 gallons gas mix it with 1 ½ lbs. to 2 lbs. of sugar then mix 1 bottle of karo pancake syrup, 12 oz. bottle diesel fuel, and a 12 oz. bottle red kerosene mix it all real good. Well when the thief uses it the mixture completely locks there whole motor tighter than a drum it crystalizes the pistons, rings, the piston walls, the rods, the cam, ect. The thief is not going anywhere no more. Therefore, I bought all this to my bosses’ attention we set 5-6 full 5-gallon cans around several nights, and like before they all went missing.

Within 2 weeks’ time, the stealing slowed big time. The shop was getting calls constantly to go out, and pickup many calls the owner didn’t know what was wrong there car just would not start it just stopped for know reason. After picking up all the calls, we got the 1st week we had a list of some sweet cars, and every single one of them belonged to a high school teenagers. We had in inventory 11 mustangs, 7 cameras, 3 Pontiac Trans am, and 1 corvette come to find out all these cars belonged to the little towns street race group. The town has been trying to stop this group of hardheaded young kids for years before more got hurt.

Funny thing is after our mechanics started working on the cars pulling heads ect. Low, and behold what do we find. :shock: :lol: Yep you guessed it sugar & syrup gunk crystallized parts complete locked motors hundreds to thousand dollars of repairs needed done to every single car. The 2nd week we were dispatched to pick up more cars same situation, and all more of the little towns race group. We picked up another 16 mustangs, 5 cameras, 4 corvettes, and 2 Pontiac Trans am it seemed mustangs were the favor of the group.

When my boss talked with each owner & their parents since overall the parents was paying for all the repairs my boss straight out said it seems you have picked up some real bad gas somewhere. He made sure he looked at every single kid when he said it, and told them the things that was found in there motors. Every kid you could see it on their face they knew we did it to them, and there was nothing they could do without getting in trouble there self. At the same time, we knew we found who was doing all the stealing, but we also could not prove it without causing trouble for ourselves.

So the end of a story the parents paid for all the repairs with the price raised a little higher. My boss got his justice, and ended up making more money than he lost. No the thieves did not go to jail, and seeing how they were all minors they most likely would be slapped on their wrist anyway. So overall justice was served in another way no one got hurt just the thieves parents wallets, and the thieves little precious machines. From then on, nothing was stolen anymore, and the street racing slowed down for a while. Sometimes you have to take justice in your own hands! :lol:


----------



## rusty

Brandon/kelly said:


> I just came across this post, and after all the reading it reminded me of a time almost 12 years ago when I did part time work at a local garage, which was also, the town’s main impound. They had a good size back yard they turned into the local impound nothing real fancy they had huge trees planted around the border where there was no way you could drive anything away without paying. This shop also did all the work on all the local cities, state, and government vehicles including the cop cars.
> 
> This place is where all the wrecked cars went, or all the tows when a police officer needed a tow done so they had a good many cars end up there. Until the vehicles owner made a decision what to do with the vehicle. There was times when the owner would just give the shop the vehicle, because it needed way to much work. So some the newer modern ones the shop would keep for parts so if they would need parts in the auto repair section.
> 
> The only way you could drive anything out, they had a huge cable blocking entrance, and the owner’s daughter mean old gal lived above the store, shop. Her bedroom was exactly right over where the main cable was, and at any given time, she had quite few shotguns leaning against the wall right there at that window. Well a long story short they were in business for 40+ years when I met them, and they still are today.
> 
> From what everyone told me off, and on for 6-7 months before I started working for them they started noticing sometimes cans gas would go missing even ones marked chainsaw gas, weed eater gas, full cans motor oil, cans kerosene, cans diesel fuel. There was bottles radiator fluid gone, other bottles of other type of motor additives it was like if it could be used it did not stay tied down. This even continued for the 9 months I worked with them.
> 
> Then we started noticing gas would end up being completely drained from several cars. Some the cars were just for parts, but some was just an overnight tow, or a weekend tow that the owner would come back to get. Therefore, we had to replace whatever was missing from the vehicle that was on record from the time we took possession of it. Then we started noticing parts would just start disappearing off many the cars mostly at first it was just the junk cars. The parts at first was things with aluminum, copper, ect. If it bought a good price somewhere, it was gone.
> 
> I missed many nights sleep between all who worked there we all took turns setting hidden somewhere watching everything trying to catch the thieves some of us even hunkered down in some the old cars. It just seemed they always hit us a night when we had our guard down. We tried a little everything hooking electric between the old vehicles, setting traps. We could never catch them no matter what we did.
> 
> Therefore, I remembered a way my great uncle told me one time he stopped some neighbors stealing his gas. He would take 5 gallons gas mix it with 1 ½ lbs. to 2 lbs. of sugar then mix 1 bottle of karo pancake syrup, 12 oz. bottle diesel fuel, and a 12 oz. bottle red kerosene mix it all real good. Well when the thief uses it the mixture completely locks there whole motor tighter than a drum it crystalizes the pistons, rings, the piston walls, the rods, the cam, ect. The thief is not going anywhere no more. Therefore, I bought all this to my bosses’ attention we set 5-6 full 5-gallon cans around several nights, and like before they all went missing.
> 
> Within 2 weeks’ time, the stealing slowed big time. The shop was getting calls constantly to go out, and pickup many calls the owner didn’t know what was wrong there car just would not start it just stopped for know reason. After picking up all the calls, we got the 1st week we had a list of some sweet cars, and every single one of them belonged to a high school teenagers. We had in inventory 11 mustangs, 7 cameras, 3 Pontiac Trans am, and 1 corvette come to find out all these cars belonged to the little towns street race group. The town has been trying to stop this group of hardheaded young kids for years before more got hurt.
> 
> Funny thing is after our mechanics started working on the cars pulling heads ect. Low, and behold what do we find. :shock: :lol: Yep you guessed it sugar & syrup gunk crystallized parts complete locked motors hundreds to thousand dollars of repairs needed done to every single car. The 2nd week we were dispatched to pick up more cars same situation, and all more of the little towns race group. We picked up another 16 mustangs, 5 cameras, 4 corvettes, and 2 Pontiac Trans am it seemed mustangs were the favor of the group.
> 
> When my boss talked with each owner & their parents since overall the parents was paying for all the repairs my boss straight out said it seems you have picked up some real bad gas somewhere. He made sure he looked at every single kid when he said it, and told them the things that was found in there motors. Every kid you could see it on their face they knew we did it to them, and there was nothing they could do without getting in trouble there self. At the same time, we knew we found who was doing all the stealing, but we also could not prove it without causing trouble for ourselves.
> 
> So the end of a story the parents paid for all the repairs with the price raised a little higher. My boss got his justice, and ended up making more money than he lost. No the thieves did not go to jail, and seeing how they were all minors they most likely would be slapped on their wrist anyway. So overall justice was served in another way no one got hurt just the thieves parents wallets, and the thieves little precious machines. From then on, nothing was stolen anymore, and the street racing slowed down for a while. Sometimes you have to take justice in your own hands! :lol:



Your story is pure fiction, sugar will not dissolve into gasoline.


----------



## Brandon/kelly

Rusty

I never said sugar dissolves in gas, but yes it will gunk a motor along with everything else added and cost a good bit of money to fix. Any professional mechanic can tell you this as well as there are many topics on the internet discussing the damage it can cause to motors, It doesn't have to dissolve to screw up the carb and injectors along with many other parts!


----------



## Geo

i really dont like the idea of setting booby-traps as they tend to misfire sometimes. its really true that locks were invented to keep honest people out. if a dishonest person wanted something bad enough, they will find a way to take it. your best bet is to make it as difficult as you can to take your stuff so they will have to find an easier target. thats a hard way to look at it but it is human nature. 

as far as setting a trap of that kind, i cant stand a thief, but i would hate to be responsible for someone loosing their only means of transportation. you dont know if this vehicle was borrowed or not. this vehicle may be the only ride to the doctor or grocery store for some sick person or child. i wouldnt be able to sleep well from thinking about it.


----------



## rusty

Brandon/kelly said:


> Rusty
> 
> I never said sugar dissolves in gas, but yes it will gunk a motor along with everything else added and cost a good bit of money to fix. Any professional mechanic can tell you this as well as there are many topics on the internet discussing the damage it can cause to motors, It doesn't have to dissolve to screw up the carb and injectors along with many other parts!



Yes it's true that the internet is overloaded with misleading, information, please stick to facts.


----------



## g_axelsson

This is a clip from a Swedish car show, where Bosse force fed 1/2 kilo of sugar through the carburetor as it won't dissolve in petrol, followed by a test drive on the road. In the end he opens up the top and can't find a trace of the sugar.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-uzBxCriQw[/youtube]

Don't know about the other stuff though.

Göran


----------



## rusty

g_axelsson said:


> This is a clip from a Swedish car show, where Bosse force fed 1/2 kilo of sugar through the carburetor as it won't dissolve in petrol, followed by a test drive on the road. In the end he opens up the top and can't find a trace of the sugar.
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-uzBxCriQw[/youtube]
> 
> Don't know about the other stuff though.
> 
> Göran



Kerosene and diesel will both mix with gasoline, the engine would run on this mixture but hard start in cold weather.

Water will even mix with gasoline with the addition of methanol.


----------



## Brandon/kelly

Rusty

In no way when I commented, and added what I seen with my own eyes did I want it to turn into an argument, or disagreement.

All I can say, and swear to is those cans of mixture stopped those engines, and cost them a hefty bill to repair.

My boss may have added other things to the mix I cannot say either way yes or no.

When I bought, the ideal up everyone was commenting on things to add to it like battery acid, flour, oil, ammonia, antifreeze, bleach, other types of acid, and a ton of other things.

All I can say that was in the gas mix is what I personally helped add myself. If there was, something else added I could not say I do not know!

All I can say is it stopped them engines some cars needed parts others did not, but every bill was hefty.

However in no way did I want this to turn into an argument, fight, or to dis-credit anyone personally I do not like fighting, arguing, and stressful situations.

That is a big reason I have been with you all here for over a year, and unless it is something I really do not understand, or something I really need help with I try keep my mouth shut.

I have been with too many groups, forums, ect, that when a person says something even something little it turns into a catastrophe so it’s safer just keep quiet as much as possible.


----------



## Geo

there are many things that are soluble in gasoline that will foul an engine or fuel lines. a ping-pong ball (or three) crushed and dropped in a fuel tank will ensure a hefty repair bill. Styrofoam is another. but again, i would in no way encourage anyone to go this route. i believe the corn syrup may have been substituted for sugar. ive heard that sugar will gum up injectors but ive seen first hand what syrup will do. the heat causes it to crystallize in the lines and build up to the point of failure. it should be a moot point as you actually have to place this stuff in a suspects vehicle. this is called vigilantism.


----------



## JHS

I wonder how many cans of spray foam you can put in a filler pipe,or a exhaust pipe?
john


----------



## niteliteone

JHS said:


> I wonder how many cans of spray foam you can put in a filler pipe,or a exhaust pipe?
> john


Bring your truck over and we will find out together :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Irons

Linseed Oil will dissolve in Gasoline. It doesn't burn very well and really gums things up. I tried in on an old beater Chevy that I owned. Drove it for a few hundred miles then used it as a trade-in on a new car. Drove it to the Dealer and almost didn't make it. It threw a Rod as I was parking it. It takes a while but does the job. Mixing it with lubricating oil is even sneakier, but harder to pull-off. :mrgreen:


----------

